# long distance shooting



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

YEAH :headbang:

Perfect shooting again :thumbsup:


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

One shot, One hit!

That was great!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! Just walked back there and showed it who was boss. Awesome shot dude. I just started backing up and having a blast. Lookin forward to your 20 and 25meter qualifier videos. I seriously think it's time.lol!!


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Luck over skill said:


> stunning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

